# Multiplicacion y division con decimales en pic



## EVA (Nov 19, 2008)

Buenas!
Tengo un problema! tengo que multiplicar un numero*0.017453, entonces nose como hacerlo. Habia pensado que como es lo mismo que dividirlo por 57.296, utilzar SHL pero 57,276 no  es pòtencia de 2 y nose... alguien pude aydarme! Muchos gracias


----------



## Ferny (Nov 19, 2008)

Puedes hacer algo multiplicando el número por 143 y desplazando el resultado 13 bits hacia la derecha, eso sería equivalente a multiplicar por 0.017456 (supongo que será una precisión más que aceptable)


----------



## Meta (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1469


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 20, 2008)

Creo que usas asm.
Multiplicar decimales en asm es muy tedioso mejor usar lenguaje C.
Defines como float los dos numeros y simplemente los multiplicas.


----------

